# Kernel panic: CPU context corrupt

## Stere

Hi

Habe Gentoo 1.2 bereits auf einem Rechner installiert (PII 450), weiß also wie es geht. Nun wollte ich es auf meinem Hauptrechner (PIII 600 Katmai) installieren, aber er bricht immer an der selben stelle beim Bootstrap-Prozeß ab   :Sad:  und zwar beim Bauen des GCC. Ich sende mal die Fehlermeldung mit:

Stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c -DIN_GCC -02 -march=i686 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I./config -I./../include funktion.c

CPU 0: Maschine Check Exception: 0000000000000004

Bank 3: fz0000000002010a

Kernel panic: CPU context corrupt

Damit kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen. Auf dem Rechner läuft schon lange die Debian problemlos und da habe ich nicht so oft was kompilieren müssen. Woran liegt es also? Hardware? Ein falscher Parameter in der make.conf?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Besten Dank im voraus.

Gruß Steffen

----------

## mglauche

denke nicht, das es an der make.conf liegt, die compile flags sehen ziemlich standard aus ... Hardware könnte sein, besonders RAM, oder heiße CPU (lüfter mit staub verstopft ? ist mir schon oft passiert ...)

compilieren stapaziert das system doch ein wenig  :Wink: 

----------

## Stere

Heiße CPU? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Hab auf dem Rechner schon viele Kernel gebaut, CDs gerippt usw. und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Außerdem saugt der Rechner zwischen dem kompilieren immer wieder mal was und kann sich also abkühlen. Wenn er den GCC geholt hat, tritt der Fehler ca. 8 Minuten später auf. Wenn ich dann sofort den Rechner neu starte, zeigt er mir im BIOS 51 Grad als CPU-Temperatur an. Seltsam.

RAM? Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme damit. Naja, es soll wohl nicht sein  :Sad:   Werde es noch einmal mit offenem Gehäuse versuchen, sonst mache ich mir halt wieder eine normale Distribution drauf.

----------

## mglauche

offenes gehäuse schadet eher ... stürtzt gcc IMMER and genau dieser stelle ab ? wenn ja -> warscheinlich keine hardware probleme  :Wink: 

----------

## Stere

Diesmal stand in der drittletzten Zeile statt funktion.c was anderes. Habs aber nicht aufgeschrieben  :Sad:  Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich hier nicht hinter einem Gateway bin und deshalb den Rechner direkt von einer Knoppix-CD booten und dann installieren muß, da ich ja sonst kein DSL zur verfügung habe. Geht aber eigentlich problemlos. Grrrr ....

Vielleicht sollte ich es auch nochmal mit stage3 versuchen und dann schauen ob er den Rest fehlerfrei kompiliert. Hätte aber gern alles von Anfang an gebaut. Schade.

----------

